# Acheter un iPad cellular aux USA



## diegue (7 Avril 2013)

Etant la semaine prochaine aux USA, je compte acheter un iPad mini *cellular* (32 ou 64 à voir).
Sur l'Apple store USA (Apple.com) il n'est pas possible d'acheter un iPad cellular sans préciser l'opérateur (Verizon, etc.).
Savez vous si dans les boutiques Apple Store aux USA on trouve des iPad mini cellular non bloqués opérateurs, et bien sûr sans avoir à choisir un opérateur US !
(Notamment pour la fonction GPS j'ai vraiment besoin d'un cellular)
Merci de votre aide


----------



## BlueVelvet (20 Avril 2013)

Hello, réponse un peu tardive mais au cas où: s'ils appliquent la même logique que pour l'iPhone, tu n'as pas de souci à te faire.

J'ai acheté l'iPhone 5 en novembre dernier à San Francisco. Pour des raisons compliquées, ils sont obligés de te le vendre avec une carte SIM (Verizon). Mais elle n'est pas activée et surtout, évidemment, pas d'abo. Et l'appareil n'est pas simlocké.

Au retour, j'ai mis une carte de mon opérateur (suisse, dans mon cas), sans aucun souci.

Enjoy!


----------



## diegue (20 Avril 2013)

J'ai acheté mon mini il y a 5 jours. A l'Apple Store on m'a orienté vers une version AT&T. C'est la version donnée pour l'étranger car elle est GSM, donc utilisable partout.
A la différence des opérateurs français j'ai cru comprendre que leurs différences ne venaient pas d'un blocage de Sim mais de choix différents de technologie, ce qui est encore plus ennuyeux car cela va au delà d'un déblocage Sim. Je serai de retour dans quelques jours et là je pourrais voir si une nano SFR tablette fonctionne . Je croise les doigts !


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2013)

Je suppose que c'est comme pour l'iPhone 5, des puces internes différentes selon la zone geographique mondiale car ce qu'on appelle 4G en Europe ne correspond pas à la même norme que ce qui est appelé 4G aux USA... et donc un iPhone ou un iPAD acheté aux US ne sera pas compatible avec la 4G européenne.


----------



## diegue (27 Avril 2013)

Afin d'aider ceux qui se poseraient la question je peux vous assurer que l'iPad mini AT&T fonctionne très bien avec ma nano sim tablette (formule Dual de SFR).
Je suppose qu'il doit en être de même pour ceux qui achèteraient un iPhone5 technologie AT&T.
Quand Apple rendra les iPhone et iPad compatibles avec la 4G France, je ne m'aventurerai pas à affirmer que le matériel conçu pour AT&T soit également compatible avec notre 4G !
Pour l'instant pas de problème ce qui permet un gain non négligeable d'environ 20 % !


----------



## Lauange (27 Avril 2013)

Salut

Pour ma culture, combien tu a gagné sur le prix d'achat ?


----------



## r e m y (27 Avril 2013)

20% il a dit.... (je suppose qu'il n'a pas déclaré l'iPAD à la douane et n'a donc pas payé les frais de douane ni la TVA française)


----------



## subsole (27 Avril 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> 20% il a dit.... (je suppose qu'il n'a pas déclaré l'iPAD à la douane et n'a donc pas payé les frais de douane ni la TVA française)



Il n'y a pas de droitde douane sur les tablettes.


----------



## Gwen (27 Avril 2013)

Il y a des droits de douane sur tout produit acheté depuis moins de 6 mois dans un pays étranger.


----------



## r e m y (27 Avril 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Il y a des droits de douane sur tout produit acheté depuis moins de 6 mois dans un pays étrange.



Et les USA sont définitivement un pays étrange, pour nous autres, européens...


----------



## Gwen (27 Avril 2013)

En effet, j'ai corrigé


----------



## subsole (27 Avril 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Il y a des droits de douane sur tout produit acheté depuis moins de 6 mois dans un pays étranger.



Ah ? ====> http://www.douane.gouv.fr/page.asp?id=18#7


----------



## Gwen (27 Avril 2013)

OK. Pas de droit de douane en effet, mais la TVA est toujours exigibles. Je ne savais pas qu&#8217;il fallait distinguer.


----------



## sebpoint (3 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

vous confirmez donc pour l'ipad mini 3G chez AT&T ?
Il fonctionne et donc compatible tous réseaux français.

Doit on prendre AT&T ou VERIZON?

Je vous en remercie.


----------



## diegue (4 Mai 2013)

AT &T est sur un réseau GSM. Tous les opérateurs GSM fonctionnent avec un AT&T
Il n'y a pas de notion de blocage de durée opérateur quand on achète dans un AppleStore sans forfait opérateurs qui eux font baisser les prix comme en France


----------



## sebpoint (4 Mai 2013)

ok, merci, donc faut que je prenne l'AT&T.

Merci bcp.


----------



## Azureas (25 Avril 2014)

Iphone 5s & ipad air achetes tous les deux cet hiver aux US, ils fonctonnent parfaitement avec la 4g en France. Seul l'iphone, en fonction des operateurs (free il me semble) peut ne pas beneficier de toutes les bandes passantes 4g francaises et donc parfois etre en 3g la ou un iphone fr serait en 4g. Mais perso c est rare (je suis sur sfr pour l'iphone et orange pour ipad)
Cordialement


----------



## l'ipad_en_vadrouille (28 Juillet 2017)

Un ipad verizon ou at&t acheté au USA fonctionne sans problème en France mais pas forcément en 4G car les fréquences US/FR de la 4G ne sont pas les mêmes. Bref les fournisserus 4G des deux pays n'utilisent pas les mêmes fréquences, en tout cas en 2013-2014. Les ipad et autres iphone récents ont, nomalement, toutes les fréquences et fonctionneraient dans les deux pays en 4G. La couche LTE en fait rend compatible les deux technologies at&t et verizon. Vous ne pouvez pas vous tromper.
sur le site apple on peut voir exactement les fréquences par modèle et par pays de la 4G


----------

